
Coral reefs operate free-market economy: fish cleaning stations - zoltz
http://www.newscientist.com/article.ns?id=dn2208
======
bayareaguy
Interesting article, but if the timestamp is to be believed I wouldn't call it
new: _09:15 28 April 2002_

~~~
zoltz
You're right, the article is not new. I was just looking for something free on
the web, and in English. A new article on this has just appeared in:
Frankfurter Allgemeine Sonntagszeitung, 30 December 2007, economy section.
There it says also that fish whose territory is so small that they can't
choose between stations have been shown to get worse service and longer
queues.

